# Clasificación de amplificadores.



## phavlo

Amplificadores clase A:​
Son aquellos amplificadores cuyas etapas de potencia consumen corrientes altas y continuas de su fuente de alimentación, independientemente de si existe señal de audio o no. Esta amplificación presenta el inconveniente de generar una fuerte y constante emisión de calor. No obstante, los transistores de salida están siempre a una temperatura fija y sin alteraciones. En general, podemos afirmar que esta clase de amplificación es frecuente en circuitos de audio y en los equipos domésticos de gama alta, ya que proporcionan un sonido potente y de muy buena calidad. En pocas palabras, los amplificadores de clase A tienen mayor calidad de sonido, cuestan más y son menos prácticos, ya que despilfarran grandes cantidades de corriente sin embargo devuelven señales muy limpias y de gran calidad.​
Amplificadores de clase B:​
Son aquellos amplificadores que tienen la peculiaridad de no disponer de corriente si no existe una señal de audio presente. Esta característica hace especialmente a estos tipos de amplificadores en equipos alimentados por baterías, ya que el consumo está íntimamente ligado al nivel de señal de entrada. Hablando de forma genérica, podríamos afirmar que la calidad en la amplificación de estos equipos es menor y su utilización se adecuaría a aplicaciones que no requieran de un sonido más cuidado o de calidad, como pueden ser teléfonos, transmisores de seguridad portátiles, sistemas de aviso, entre otras aplicaciones.​
Amplificadores de clase AB:​
Son aquellos amplificadores que reciben una pequeña alimentación constante, independiente de las entradas, en suma a la que será producida en función de la señal. Es decir, contaremos con una alimentación constante mínima y además, el amplificador aumentará también la potencia que entrega a los altavoces en función de las señales de entrada que reciba. Esta es la clase de amplificador más común en el área del Car Audio, sin embargo podemos conseguir también de clase A, aunque ya sabemos el alto consumo de corriente de estos aparatos. La clase AB domina el mercado y rivaliza con los mejores de clase A en calidad de sonido. Usa menos corriente que los de clase A y pueden ser más baratos, pequeños, frescos y ligeros, en pocas palabras, conjunta la tecnología de desempeño eléctrico del clase B con la potencia y calidad del clase A.​
Amplificadores de clase D​
La ventaja fundamental de este tipo de amplificadores es su excelente rendimiento energético, superior en algunos casos al 90 o 95%, lo que reduce drásticamente el tamaño de los disipadores, y por tanto el tamaño y peso del mismo amplificador.

Tradicionalmente se han visto relegados a aplicaciones limitadas como amplificadores para dispositivos portátiles o en Car Audio especialmente para los woofers o subwoofers, en los que la distorsión o el ancho de banda no son factores determinantes si bien, hay algunos que ofrecen un nivel de distorsión por debajo del 0.05% el cual prácticamente es imperceptible. Sin embargo, con la tecnología actual existen amplificadores clase-D para toda la banda y niveles de distorsión comparables a los de clase AB o incluso clase A pues un factor importante también es el presupuesto con el que se cuenta, en pocas palabras es un amplificador que ofrece una gran calidad de bajeo, desempeño y un reducido gasto de energía, lo que se traduce en menor calentamiento y mayor tiempo de trabajo.​
Espero que les sea util para los que lo necesiten!

saludos!!


----------



## Virtroon

Gracias por este post, aunque sabía las configuraciones de cada tipo de amplificador, no sabía cual era mejor para cierto tipo de aplicación.
Por cierto, tengo dos preguntas ¿ese nivel de distorsión es la misma distorsión armónica total o algo diferente? y también que niveles de distorsión serían aceptables en un buen amplificador de audio.
Gracias de antemano por responder y feliz año.


----------



## Dano

Virtroon dijo:


> Gracias por este post, aunque sabía las configuraciones de cada tipo de amplificador, no sabía cual era mejor para cierto tipo de aplicación.
> Por cierto, tengo dos preguntas ¿ese nivel de distorsión es la misma distorsión armónica total o algo diferente? y también que niveles de distorsión serían aceptables en un buen amplificador de audio.
> Gracias de antemano por responder y feliz año.



Si es la misma y el nivel de distorción excelente para un ser común >1%, para músicos o personas con el oido entrenado >0.1%

Saludos.

PD: Generalicé con los músicos, hay algunos que son sordísimos.


----------



## cansi22

Muchas gracias, siempre tuve la duda de porque era cada clase.

Dano un post it estaria bien no?


----------



## peritomoreno

Muy buen post...
Slds


----------



## phavlo

Vitroon como ves Dano ya respondio a tu duda. 
De nada cansi22, creo que hay muchas personas que siempre tienen la duda de por que hay diferentes clases de amplificadores, y aca esta el resumen de cada uno de ellos.
peritomoreno, gracias ! y otros saludos ! 

suerte !


----------



## Virtroon

Gracias Dano por la respuesta, ahora tengo más claro esto de los amplificadores.


----------



## Dano

Lo dejo con chincheta, sería bueno si alguien agrega información sobre amplificadores clase E, G, H y queda completo el post.

Saludos


----------



## cansi22

Es texto no es mio, pero lo retocado un poco y creo que esta bien


		Código:
	

Clases E, G y H. no están tan estandarizadas como las clases A y B.

[CENTER]Amplificador clase E:[/CENTER]

Es un amplificador de pulsos (cuyo rendimiento puede ser muy elevado) cuya salida se encuentra sintonizada a una determinada frecuencia. Suele ser empleado en aplicaciones de radio cuando setrabaja a una unica frecuencia o bien en un margen muy estrecho de frecuencias. No es de aplicación en audio.


[CENTER]Amplificador clase G:[/CENTER]

De refiere a amplificadores conmutados que tienen dos diferentes fuentes de alimentacion. La fuente para el amplificador se conecta al voltaje menor para señales debiles y al voltaje mayor para señales fuertes. Esto da mas eficiencia sin requerir conmutar etapas de salida, de tal modo que pueden sonar mejor que los amplificadores clase D.


[CENTER]Amplificador clase H:[/CENTER]

Se basa en emplear un amplificador en clase D o una fuente de alimentacion conmutada para alimentar a un amplificador en clase AB o A. De este modo el amplificador presenta un excelente rendimiento y tiene el sonido de un buen amplificador clase AB. La clase H es muy empleada en etapas profesionales


----------



## tatajara

Buen aporte 
Sirve de mucho 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## phavlo

tambien aclaro que la informacion posteada tampoco es mia si no que la encontre navegando en la rer, y como busque en el foro y no habia ningun tema referido a las clases de amplificadores decidi crear el tema para compartir esta informacion con ustedes.. 

saludos

gracias a quien ah editado el titulo del post !


----------



## Dano

phavlo dijo:


> tambien aclaro que la informacion posteada tampoco es mia si no que la encontre navegando en la rer, y como busque en el foro y no habia ningun tema referido a las clases de amplificadores decidi crear el tema para compartir esta informacion con ustedes..
> 
> saludos
> 
> gracias a quien ah editado el titulo del post !



Debes poner la fuente...


----------



## cansi22

phavlo si quieres edita el post y añade mi info o sino espera dano


----------



## phavlo

disculpen por no poner la fuente, recien la busque y ya la encontre 
aca se las dejo..

http://xthings.hacerforo.com/t3-como-elegir-el-amplificador-correcto-para-un-equipo-de-car-audio


----------



## phavlo

cansi si puediera lo editaria, pero no puedo, deberia hacerlo algun moderador.. 

Dano seria mucha molestia pedirte que edites el post para agregar la informacion de cansi22 ?


----------



## Agucasta

Muy buen post phablo. Excelente información.
Saludos


----------



## cansi22

Fuente del mi parte:
http://html.rincondelvago.com/amplificador.html


----------



## phavlo

buena informacion cansi, saludos !


----------



## elperros

valoro lo sintético! Buenísimo!!


----------



## david7777777

super al igual que el primer mensage de Virtroon tenia cononciementos de eso pero su aplicacion mm poco y esta unformacion generalizada de los amplificadores me habren los ojos para poder elegir el tipo de amplificador 
cada ampli a lo suyo  
saludos david


----------

